# TivoHD bugs



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

A couple bugs I've encountered:

1) When viewing programs by channel number, the Tivo sometimes displays a blank screen and stops responding to user input. It eventually comes back to life after the live-TV timeout.

2) On rare occasions I notice video stutter. It is rather subtle, like maybe every other frame is being dropped. It clears up immediately if I go back a few seconds and replay (the recording is fine; it's a playback issue).


----------

